# 70 front valance/bumper allignment



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

The gap between the valance and bumper on my 70 seems a little large to me...The valance has clips that look like they should be bolted to the brackets attached the the bumper but they don't line up or am I missing some kind of other bracket? ( I know..:surprise:..I bought it this color )


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

Hhmmm..nobody knows?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Luckycat said:


> Hhmmm..nobody knows?


PM Pinion head, he will know. He is busy setting up his shop so he has not popped in in a while, so just contact him.


----------



## 4150 (Jul 21, 2017)

Luckycat check your PM's, 99% sure I was the owner of your car from '92-'03

FYI I didn't paint it that color, she was Palisade when I had her.


----------

